# 1/6 scale 41' Willys...



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This started out life at Toys-R-Us as a nice R/C car. I think they came out at Christmas in the early 2000's, and I missed buying one at that time. A few years ago, I managed to finally score one from a friend, and I immediately blew it apart for kustomizing. Hard plastic body with some nice working features such as doors and trunk, and lot's of nice parts just begging for a little more detail and some killer paint! This is just the way it came parts-wise, with the addition of a handmade aluminum shifter with a light-up resin Rat Fink head. It had working headlights, but I completely wired the whole car with all new LED headlights, taillights, interior lights, and trunk lighting as well. All of the paint is a blend of House of Kolors kandies. I charged the ancient battery pack and it actually runs too!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

What a beauty,the 41 has always been my favorite.nice!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

With the oversize blower and wheels it reminds me of a Deals Wheels car.


----------

